# [MOVED] gifting timeshare



## avjz79 (Jan 3, 2022)

My mother has a worldmark the club timeshare that she no longer uses. She gets 20,000 annual points and has a maintenance fee of about $2000 a year. She said she would gift it to me and I would just have to pay the transfer fees. For the maintenance fee alone, is it even worth it? I feel like im better off using this sites rental marketplace and finding better deals for my vacations without being stuck with 2k per year maintenance fees. any thoughts? I feel like I would only be getting 14 days worth of vacation with the 20k points during the year for $2000 isnt really worth it, am I missing something?


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 3, 2022)

I agree.  Clearly your Mother is tired of paying the MFs.  Maybe you should suggest to her that she see if she can do a Deedback ot Worldmark.  If not, she sould try to sell or give it away...

George


----------



## travelhacker (Jan 3, 2022)

avjz79 said:


> My mother has a worldmark the club timeshare that she no longer uses. She gets 20,000 annual points and has a maintenance fee of about $2000 a year. She said she would gift it to me and I would just have to pay the transfer fees. For the maintenance fee alone, is it even worth it? I feel like im better off using this sites rental marketplace and finding better deals for my vacations without being stuck with 2k per year maintenance fees. any thoughts? I feel like I would only be getting 14 days worth of vacation with the 20k points during the year for $2000 isnt really worth it, am I missing something?


Worldmark is a great system. 20,000 points is pretty good. I'd personally take it, but I already know how worldmark is set up and what the trading options are via interval. 

That ownership is worth some money if she wanted to sell. I'm not sure what the going rate for worldmark credits is, but I would think she should be able to get 2-3K, perhaps more.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 3, 2022)

avjz79 said:


> My mother has a worldmark the club timeshare that she no longer uses. She gets 20,000 annual points and has a maintenance fee of about $2000 a year. She said she would gift it to me and I would just have to pay the transfer fees. For the maintenance fee alone, is it even worth it? I feel like im better off using this sites rental marketplace and finding better deals for my vacations without being stuck with 2k per year maintenance fees. any thoughts? I feel like I would only be getting 14 days worth of vacation with the 20k points during the year for $2000 isnt really worth it, am I missing something?


That’s $1,000 per week in your point usage, that’s not a bad deal at all. You can also deposit the points for exchange and go to other places for the MF plus exchange fee. Are you going to take 14 days vacation per year using the ownership? If so, I’d probably take the world mark points. If you didn’t want them you could always give them away free in a year or two.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 3, 2022)

avjz79 said:


> My mother has a worldmark the club timeshare that she no longer uses. She gets 20,000 annual points and has a maintenance fee of about $2000 a year. She said she would gift it to me and I would just have to pay the transfer fees. For the maintenance fee alone, is it even worth it? I feel like im better off using this sites rental marketplace and finding better deals for my vacations without being stuck with 2k per year maintenance fees. any thoughts? I feel like I would only be getting 14 days worth of vacation with the 20k points during the year for $2000 isnt really worth it, am I missing something?



You'll get more informed responses in the WorldMark forum or on wmowners.com.  A moderator can move this thread, @HitchHiker71?

I'm happy with my WorldMark ownership.  Mine is all resale, so I only pay the WorldMark dues; your mother may also be paying for TravelShare if she bought from the developer, which would be an additional $221 on top of the dues of $1745.51 for 2022.  I've never heard anyone rave about what they get for the extra cost, but YMMV.  I've expanded my horizons using my WorldMark ownership with third party exchanges (SFX and ThirdHome) and have been able to get into the Ritz Carlton in St Thomas as the most well known example, but also some quite nice vacation homes that rent out for much more than my costs.

As for whether it's worth it, that's a very personal question you'll have to answer for yourself.  The nice thing about the situation you're in is that you can try it out for just the transfer fee and if you don't think it works for you, Wyndham will take it back or you could give it away on TUG without any problem.  WorldMark ownerships are considered valuable and go quickly whenever someone offers one.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 3, 2022)

When did your Mother buy the Worldmark? There is a slight possibility it is a No House Keeping Account. If it is a NHK Account there are folks on www.wmowners.com that might pay $15K+ for the Account. If it is not a NHK Account is would probably sell for 10-25 cents per Credit/Point. Or she can give it back to Wyndham for free. Worldmark has 90+ Resorts in Fiji, Mexico, Canada, Hawai'i, rest of USA. Primarily West of the Mississippi but some East of the Mississippi. We own Worldmark and use it extensively.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2022)

Worldmark is a great timeshare to own, with about 90 locations on the west coast.  You cannot beat the maintenance fees for what you can get out of the 20K points contract.  If I only own one timeshare system, it would be Worldmark.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 3, 2022)

Eric B said:


> You'll get more informed responses in the WorldMark forum or on wmowners.com. A moderator can move this thread, @HitchHiker71?



Moved to Worldmark forum as requested. Thanks for the heads up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chemteach (Jan 3, 2022)

Keep it if you would use 2 weeks a year!  Of all my different ownerships, I like my Worldmark ownership the best!  The $2000 amount sounds high to me.  She is probably paying for Travelshare, which you don't have to keep, and adds $100 to $200 a year to the costs.  If you want any help with how to use Worldmark, I'm happy to help you.  I'm always happy to give advice on how to use different systems.  Worldmark is very easy.  Although, if you can't plan in advance, it may not be the best ownership for you.  You can definitely sell the membership for between $2000 and $4000.  They sell on ebay for around 10 to 15 cents per point.  If you don't think you would use 2 weeks a year, then selling would make sense.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2022)

How difficult would it be to split it up and sell off 10k and keep 10k?  If OP can only commit to using it only for a week a year, that might be a good option.  When I owned Worldmark, 10K was plenty because I own other timeshare systems.


----------



## paxlin (Jan 3, 2022)

Eric B said:


> You'll get more informed responses in the WorldMark forum or on wmowners.com.  A moderator can move this thread, @HitchHiker71?
> 
> I'm happy with my WorldMark ownership.  Mine is all resale, so I only pay the WorldMark dues; your mother may also be paying for TravelShare if she bought from the developer, which would be an additional $221 on top of the dues of $1745.51 for 2022.  I've never heard anyone rave about what they get for the extra cost, but YMMV.  I've expanded my horizons using my WorldMark ownership with third party exchanges (SFX and ThirdHome) and have been able to get into the Ritz Carlton in St Thomas as the most well known example, but also some quite nice vacation homes that rent out for much more than my costs.
> 
> As for whether it's worth it, that's a very personal question you'll have to answer for yourself.  The nice thing about the situation you're in is that you can try it out for just the transfer fee and if you don't think it works for you, Wyndham will take it back or you could give it away on TUG without any problem.  WorldMark ownerships are considered valuable and go quickly whenever someone offers one.



Can you tell me how you joined ThirdHome with Worldmark?  And how much does it cost for exchange through ThirdHome?
Thanks!


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 3, 2022)

I also love my Worldmark. Started with 10000 points and brought it up to 20000 quite a few years ago. For me this is the perfect amount. Since I book for friends and family I always need to buy more points and I can buy up to twice my account size every year so 40000 extra points if I need them.  In WM you can book the exact number of nights you want in the exact size unit you need if you start early enough. I would 100% take this, you only have to pay $299 to put it in your name (put 2 names on the contract) and if you don't use it in the next few years it will sell. The reason I say have 2 names on the contract is if you have overlapping reservations you are allowed to check into 2 rooms (or resorts) without paying for a guest certificate.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 3, 2022)

For some reason I think the Transfer is free if from Parent to Child.


----------

